
Dyson, Famed for Vacuum Cleaners, Aims to Build Electric Car - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/dyson-says-it-is-developing-electric-car-1506443474
======
edmanet
Why do I have a feeling that their electric car will suck?

